# Enfield in LEZ?



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We pass close to Enfield en route from S Wales to Clacton (it is the quickest route shown by a few different "routes".
We have a MH over 3.5 ton, 2007 Fiat Ducato.
Getting a bit worried that Enfield is going to be a problem?!! 
Tried to research but not getting anywhere!! Can anyone advise, please?!! :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Enfield, is within the Lez Zone

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/17678.aspx#tkt-tab-panel-2


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

use the M25, all outside LEZ


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

So, as long as we remain on the M25, we will be ok?!! :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GypsyRose said:


> So, as long as we remain on the M25, we will be ok?!! :lol:


Yes, 100%


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Phew :roll: Sigh of relief!!  
We promise not to leave the M25 in that area!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GypsyRose said:


> Phew :roll: Sigh of relief!!
> We promise not to leave the M25 in that area!!


I once asked a question, which was what happens if the M25 is blocked and the police divert you in through the Lez Zone.
I was told that the authorities would know and there would be no fines.
I would not trust it though!
If ever that happens make notes and try to get the police officers number.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

bring the sun with you please , currently raining in clacton , you may be compliant , worth a check on the lez site , have a good trip


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If it is a 2007 engine and not a vehicle that had been in store before conversion it should be a Euro IV engine and compliant.

As said above, go into Tfl website, go to LEZ and enter registration number and it will tell you if yours is compliant.

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> So, as long as we remain on the M25, we will be ok?!! :lol:


Well you might be OK as far as the LEZ is concerned but it's no place to spend your holiday :lol: but on second thoughts - you're heading for Clacton so maybe the M25 might be the better option. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Tony, you are SO right, no intentions of doing anything but passing through the area, after a few days in Clacton area, we are off to have a "drive" through the Eurotunnel.....yay!! 

Geoff, re seing if we compliant or not, we would probably need to trace the original registration number as we are on a private plate? Will try later anyway......thanks.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GypsyRose said:


> Tony, you are SO right, no intentions of doing anything but passing through the area, after a few days in Clacton area, we are off to have a "drive" through the Eurotunnel.....yay!!
> 
> Geoff, re seing if we compliant or not, we would probably need to trace the original registration number as we are on a private plate? Will try later anyway......thanks.


But surely when you changed plates the DVLA would have cross-referenced your vehicle details to the current plate.

Just put it in and see if it recognises.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> GypsyRose said:
> 
> 
> > Tony, you are SO right, no intentions of doing anything but passing through the area, after a few days in Clacton area, we are off to have a "drive" through the Eurotunnel.....yay!!
> ...


Does not always work  I had to contact the Lez people and tell them they had the wrong details. Luckily, they just changed them there and then


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > GypsyRose said:
> ...


Graham

Did you do that by 'phone?

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


Yes Geoff,
they had my 2011 Exsis (euro 4 ), down as non compliant.
Probably, because it is on the same registration plate as my previous Ducato which was non compliant.
My Exsis at 18 month old, is still is not showing on a DVLA search


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Wonder if you have read this (you need to scroll down for motorhome posts!) .....
http://www.motorhomeplanet.co.uk/archives/5234
We are over 3.5 ton, still cannot quite find the exact link to enter in either reg (that is our original or our private one!). :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GypsyRose said:


> Wonder if you have read this (you need to scroll down for motorhome posts!) .....
> http://www.motorhomeplanet.co.uk/archives/5234
> We are over 3.5 ton, still cannot quite find the exact link to enter in either reg (that is our original or our private one!). :lol:


My previous van was 4100kg and it did show on the Lez list


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Still cannot see where to enter reg no?? Help. please?!! :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GypsyRose said:


> Still cannot see where to enter reg no?? Help. please?!! :roll:


Click on link given above

Scroll down to 'Motorhomes over 3500kg'

Click on link

Scroll down to just below the 'cartoon' of vehicles

Click on the box about - is it compliant.

Geoff


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

GypsyRose said:


> We pass close to Enfield en route from S Wales to Clacton (it is the quickest route shown by a few different "routes".
> We have a MH over 3.5 ton, 2007 Fiat Ducato.
> Getting a bit worried that Enfield is going to be a problem?!!
> Tried to research but not getting anywhere!! Can anyone advise, please?!! :roll:


The CCC site at Theobalds Park (between Enfield and Waltham Cross) is outside the LEZ and M25 and although you have to come inside the M25 to get to it, they have ensured that the route to and fro is also not in the LEZ.
It was a very poor site but was completely rehabed for the Olympics and is now very nice indeed.

Patrick


----------

